#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Оскорбление буддийского монаха в Москве

## Song Goku

https://youtu.be/EgN-zssjlNk
Может как-то нужно отреагировать и устроить митинг в Москве,  чтобы виновных наши и наказали!

----------


## Anthony

Петицию запилить надо на чейндже.
Но нужно понимать, что судить их будут (если будут) на их малой родине. Где они отмажутся от любого наказания.
Ибо "никакой фронды тут нет", а вы всё не так поняли. 

Красаучик просто муху отогнал со щеки монаха, а звуковую дорожку можно и наложить.

----------


## Тамсерку

> https://youtu.be/EgN-zssjlNk
> Может как-то нужно отреагировать и устроить митинг в Москве,  чтобы виновных наши и наказали!


И чем тогда мы будем отличаться от хронически оскорбленных православных? Кто-то сомневается, что ударивший получит кармическое возмездие?



_Однажды царь Акбар беседовал с девятью лучшими своими придворными. Это были девять самых талантливых и творческих людей королевства. У Акбара иногда бывали причуды: он неожиданно мог сделать что-нибудь такое... И конечно, Царя не спросишь: "Почему?" И вот неожиданно Акбар ударил человека, стоящего рядом. Им оказался Бирбал, самый умный человек при дворе. Бирбал подождал несколько секунд, наверное, соображая, что делать, однако делать что-нибудь было нужно! И вот он развернулся и дал пощечину человеку, стоящему рядом с ним. Им оказался один из министров. Тот просто опешил:
- Что происходит? Что это за шутки?!
Потом, недолго думая, он влепил по уху следующему...
Говорят, что эта пощечина обошла всю столицу. А ночью Акбара внезапно ударила его собственная жена. Он спросил:
- Что ты делаешь?
А она ответила:
- Я не знаю, в чем дело, но это происходит по всей столице. Сегодня меня ударила твоя старшая жена. Но она старше меня, поэтому я не могла ответить ей тем же. А кроме тебя мне некого ударить.
- Надо же, - задумчиво произнес Акбар, - моя собственная пощечина вернулась ко мне._

----------

Алик (20.09.2017), Евгений Шпагин (21.09.2017)

----------


## Йен

У монаха отличная выдержка. Я бы вряд ли сдержался.

----------

Ассаджи (20.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (20.09.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2017)

----------


## Song Goku

Монах отреагировал достойно!  А вот этих омраченных существ нужно наказать,  как и того дагестанца,  который осквернил статую будды в Калмыкии!  
Монахи на то и монахи,  чтобы быть мудрыми,  а миряне должны поддерживать Дхарму и Сангху!

----------

Шуньяананда (20.09.2017)

----------


## Йен

В данном случае монах и показал мирянам - как поддерживать Дхамму, не отвечать ненавистью на ненависть и насилием на насилие. А эти браться наши меньшие уже насоздавали себе неблагой каммы, которая принесет соответствующий результат.

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.09.2017), Росиник (21.09.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2017), Шуньяананда (20.09.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Хватит гнать волны протеста по любой ерунде. Монаху дали легонькую пощечину, а если он монах, то его реакция должна быть самая простая, - не вовлекаться умом, вспомнить про 8 мрских дхарм и уйти поскорее. Вы лично знаете этого монаха? Он вас лично просил объявлять протесты? Может, это все вообще подстроено.

На всех форумах идет ругань по поводу бирманских событий и прочего, какие еще протесты за тридевять земель по видео? Люди начинают собачиться по поводу, и еще больше накапливают неблагого. 

Напасть могут на любого омраченные люди по любому поводу. Хватит распрей на религиозные темы. И нечего ходить монаху одному по Москве в такой период, когда все подогреты бирманскими событиями.

----------

Алексей Л (20.09.2017), Алик (20.09.2017), Шуньяананда (21.09.2017)

----------


## Anthony

> И нечего ходить монаху одному по Москве в такой период, когда все подогреты бирманскими событиями.


А не проще этих "подогревателей" изолировать от общества, чем ограничивать передвижение мирных людей по улицам?

----------

Андрей Покутный (21.09.2017), Росиник (21.09.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Амитофо!

----------

Монферран (21.09.2017)

----------


## Song Goku

Пема,  может это Вы пощечину монаху дали?

----------


## Song Goku

> И нечего ходить монаху одному по Москве в такой период, когда все подогреты бирманскими событиями.


Пема,  странная Вы,  то есть монахам по Москве ходить нельзя,  - это уж дискриминация какая-то!  Вы может это,  к тиртикам подадитесь,  ислам примите,  как ваш любимый ЕСДЛ.

----------

Фил (20.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

Конечно же обвинять саму жертву преступления в том, что она сама же и виновата - это абсурд.
Это, извините, общественное место. И не нарушая порядок там могут ходить кто угодно и в чем угодно.
Это по стройке нельзя без каски ходить.

Другое дело, что то что на видео это мелкое хулиганство.
И, насколько я понимаю, тут только сам монах может заявление написать в полицию.
И скорее всего, ему это нафиг не надо.

----------

Won Soeng (20.09.2017), Алик (20.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (20.09.2017)

----------


## Anthony

> Другое дело, что то что на видео это мелкое хулиганство.
> И, насколько я понимаю, тут только сам монах может заявление написать в полицию.
> И скорее всего, ему это нафиг не надо.


Нет, это не мелкое хулиганство. *Это полная 282я статья, с применением насилия*.
Бородатый: - "Ты буддист?" 
Монах: - "Да"
Бородатый: - "Вы уё*ки, ты понял?"

Лишение свободы от трех до шести лет.

----------

Фил (21.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Нет, это не мелкое хулиганство. *Это полная 282я статья, с применением насилия*.
> Бородатый: - "Ты буддист?" 
> Монах: - "Да"
> Бородатый: - "Вы уё*ки, ты понял?"
> 
> Лишение свободы от трех до шести лет.


И правда!
Там еще штраф есть 300000 руб, что тоже немало и статья уголовная.

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.09.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

у исмаилитов есть принцып"люби свою веру и уважай другие." поэтому эти двое глупых одураченных истерическими митингами ну никак не катят на солидных мусульман.Про мальчишку монашка промолчу..Но очень важно ,чтоб самому не стать чудовищем,сражаясь с чудовищами,-НЕ КАТИТь БОЧКУ НА христианство и пр.мы еще насмотримся глупости невоспитанности невежества и жестокости..зачем же привносить...беда,что это трое молодых людей..и двое вообщем то не звери никакие,я горцев всяких навидался,а люди зомбированные..помните норд ост.Там молодой пацан утром на линейке со своими в разговоре бросает фразу"Что мы творим""то есть осознает!!И все равно колесо сансары его сминает!!

----------


## Фил

> у исмаилитов есть принцып"люби свою веру и уважай другие." поэтому эти двое глупых одураченных истерическими митингами ну никак не катят на солидных мусульман.Про мальчишку монашка промолчу..Но очень важно ,чтоб самому не стать чудовищем,сражаясь с чудовищами,-НЕ КАТИТь БОЧКУ НА христианство и пр.мы еще насмотримся глупости невоспитанности невежества и жестокости..зачем же привносить...беда,что это трое молодых людей..и двое вообщем то не звери никакие,я горцев всяких навидался,а люди зомбированные..помните норд ост.Там молодой пацан утром на линейке со своими в разговоре бросает фразу"Что мы творим""то есть осознает!!И все равно колесо сансары его сминает!!


Тут вопрос в том, что как бы их наказать.
А как их теперь наказать?
Я в затруднении...

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Тут вопрос в том, что как бы их наказать.
> А как их теперь наказать?
> Я в затруднении...


это как раз не вопрос.По УПК публикация есть повод для возбуждения уголовного дела.Дурачки мальчишки сами срок с земли подняли..а при любом заявлении в прокуратуру она обязана...Нравится???

----------

Фил (21.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Нравится???


да не особо....

----------

Шуньяананда (21.09.2017)

----------


## Росиник

> у исмаилитов есть принцып"люби свою веру и уважай другие." поэтому эти двое глупых одураченных истерическими митингами ну никак не катят на солидных мусульман.Про мальчишку монашка промолчу..Но очень важно ,чтоб самому не стать чудовищем,сражаясь с чудовищами,-НЕ КАТИТь БОЧКУ НА христианство и пр.мы еще насмотримся глупости невоспитанности невежества и жестокости..зачем же привносить...беда,что это трое молодых людей..и двое вообщем то не звери никакие,я горцев всяких навидался,а люди зомбированные..помните норд ост.Там молодой пацан утром на линейке со своими в разговоре бросает фразу"Что мы творим""то есть осознает!!И все равно колесо сансары его сминает!!


Причём  здесь исмаилиты? Исмаилиты - это секта, меньшинство в исламе, не признаваемое ни суннитами, ни шиитами. У нас в России много исмаилитов? ))
А так это да, типичное проявление современного ислама.  Мусульманская молодёжь особенно радикальна.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Причём  здесь исмаилиты? Исмаилиты - это секта, меньшинство в исламе, не признаваемое ни суннитами, ни шиитами. У нас в России много исмаилитов? ))
> А так это да, типичное проявление современного ислама.  Мусульманская молодёжь особенно радикальна.


но вот вопрос,а что там не радикализированно у вас в России.По ходу и буддизм подтягивается..вот беда так беда!!

----------


## Росиник

> но вот вопрос,а что там не радикализированно у вас в России.По ходу и буддизм подтягивается..вот беда так беда!!


Где в России буддизм радикализован? Возможно в Туве, да и то по глупости, и на почве  неумеренного возлияния горячительных напитков ))
А так у нас России тишь да благодать, удои растут, страна процветает. Под покровом Белой Тары  :Wink:

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Где в России буддизм радикализован? Возможно в Туве, да и то по глупости, и на почве  неумеренного возлияния горячительных напитков ))
> А так у нас России тишь да благодать, удои растут, страна процветает. Под покровом Белой Тары


А форум то,форум то почитайте!!ЧЁ буддейцы то тут пишут..наа веточке!!

----------


## Росиник

> А форум то,форум то почитайте!!ЧЁ буддейцы то тут пишут..наа веточке!!


Тьфу на этот форум. Три раза. ))

Монах повёл себя очень достойно. Наверняка их простил и помолился за них. Ибо они поступили как животные,  во тьме невежества. Если УК не накажет, то закон кармы всё равно неотвратим.

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.09.2017), Фил (21.09.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Тут вопрос в том, что как бы их наказать.
> А как их теперь наказать?
> Я в затруднении...


Аллах накажет.

----------

Фил (21.09.2017), Шуньяананда (21.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Аллах накажет.


Буддистов.

----------

Anthony (21.09.2017), Шуньяананда (21.09.2017)

----------


## Raudex

> И нечего ходить монаху одному по Москве в такой период, когда все подогреты бирманскими событиями.


Ну я ходил и хожу, а что я должен прятаться что ли? Вот ещё не хватало! Это моя страна и мой город.

----------

Aion (19.11.2017), Anthony (21.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2017), Дубинин (21.09.2017), Евгений Шпагин (22.09.2017), Йен (21.09.2017), Фил (21.09.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2017), Шуньяананда (21.09.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Буддистов.


Раз Кадыров осудил, значит этих недомуслимов накажет https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6S-arFDPabc

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну я ходил и хожу, а что я должен прятаться что ли? Вот ещё не хватало! Это моя страна и мой город.


Тут не считается- у вас вид солидного Русского Кришнаита- таким можно.. (а эти азиаты в балахонах- вот они да..не даром об них столько писали- враги и есть..)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2017), Фил (21.09.2017), Шуньяананда (21.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Раз Кадыров осудил, значит этих недомуслимов накажет https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6S-arFDPabc


Да кто их искать будет, этих "шайтанов", если нет заявления? Это во-первых.
А во-вторых, моя реплика, будто аллах накажет буддистов, была, разумеется, всего лишь ответной шуткой. : )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема,  странная Вы,  то есть монахам по Москве ходить нельзя,  - это уж дискриминация какая-то!  Вы может это,  к тиртикам подадитесь,  ислам примите,  как ваш любимый ЕСДЛ.


Вы слегка наезд на меня приостановите, драгоценный. И тем более, на ЕСДЛ. 

Все эти просьбы заявить протест, по моим наблюдениям, приводят только к одному, - к собственному неблагому поведению. И практически никакого результата не дают.
 Вот Вы уже нападаете на меня, за простое высказывание моего мнения по данному вопросу. И дальше в этой теме Вы будете все больше заводиться, и всех, кто считает неуместным протест по данному поводу, чехвостить. 
Что за глупый вопрос, давала ли я ему пощечину? Я сострадаю тем идиотам, которые это делали, они накопили неблагое, а монах по своим обетам должен был отнестись в этому так, чтобы не раздувать омрачения у его обидчиков. К тому же, это не увечье, а просто оскорбительный жест для нашего и его ума, к счастью, он отделался только этим. Более того, - это была тренировка для его ума.

Когда к нам приезжают монахи и ламы, мы никогда не оставляем их одних, кроме случаев, когда это молодые и сильные люди. И то, предварительно их информируем про местные обычаи(они расспрашивают сами)

Есть ситуации, к которым надо относиться соответственно. Женщинам и детям тоже нельзя ходить поздно вечером по улице. И в чужих странах тоже надо изучить сперва местные привычки и ситуацию, прежде, чем ходить по округе.

Тут уже ПРОЕХАЛИ. Надо было протестовать прямо там на месте и вызывать полицию. Я реально оцениваю ситуацию, как бывшая журналистка. Все правовые нарушения такого мелкого масштаба должны быть запротоколированы на месте сразу же. Вы собираетесь в инете искать обидчиков? Вперед.

Поэтому переведите свой праведный гнев с меня на работу над собственными аффектами.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну я ходил и хожу, а что я должен прятаться что ли? Вот ещё не хватало! Это моя страна и мой город.


Вот именно. Ваша страна, Ваш язык, Вы выросли в ней и знаете до мелочей. А зная Вашу конституцию, Вряд ли кто осмелится...) В Москве иногда к монахам придираются, знаю несколько случаев(именно потому, что видят их одежды)

Я лично в Индии, например, со своим белым личиком и будучи особой женского полу, не гуляю по некоторым местам даже среди белого дня одна, даже в общественных местах. Минимум, - тебя облепят нищие и подцепишь заразу. 

Никто не отменяет мониторирование окружающих на предмет их неадекватности в любом месте. даже прилюдно тебе могут пырнуть нож в спину, и народ вокруг не поймет сразу, что произошло. Карма-кармой, но надо не создавать условий для неприятных ситуаций, насколько можно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> И правда!
> Там еще штраф есть 300000 руб, что тоже немало и статья уголовная.


Монаху бы пригодилось.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще то, что произошёл такой инцидент, это какраз и подогрето митингами протестов и роликами в ютюбе. 
Призывать организовывать ответные митинги и протесты, кмк.,  лишь накалять ситуацию и ставить в ещё более уязвимое положение пребывающих в Москве буддистов из стран ЮВА.

----------

Won Soeng (22.09.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я так к этому отношусь: было бы наивной самонадеянностью ожидать от людей то, чему они не обучены, к чему они не склонны, в чем не утверждены. Было бы странным и ошибочным ожидать, что люди не будут соблазняться приятным, раздражаться неприятным и не замечать то, что ни приятно, ни неприятно. 

Желание наказать агрессора возникает от чувства незащищенности, страха, от невосприимчивости к состоянию агрессивного ума, условий его возникновения. Рассматривая гнев, агрессию, ясным и безмятежным умом следует отметить обусловленность этого состояние и прекращение агрессии с прекращением условий.

Если же условиями кажутся лишь обстоятельства, то прекращением будет видеться лишь смена обстоятельств.
Если же условиями видны влечения, то и прекращением будет видеться обуздание влечений.

Суть всех конфликтов, внутренних и внешних - это столкновение влечений.

Я скажу вещь, возможно, спорную, но я считаю так: причина страданий - влечения. Это не танха, а непосредственно - бхава. Конечно, формально, можно придраться к несоответствию многим наставлениям. Но в этом нет несоответствие, ведь бхава обусловлена упадана, а упадана обусловлена танха. Чтобы прекратилась бхава, необходимо, чтобы прекратилась упадана. Я наперенно пишу "прекратилась", а не "прекратить". Можно обнаружить упадана прекращенной в моменте и момент за моментом. Но нет такого создаваемого усилия, которое бы прекращало возникшую упадана. 

Поскольку я вижу это достаточно прямо, то и утверждаю это прямо, без ссылок на какие-либо авторитетные мнения. Я не ищу согласия или возражений, я лишь полагаю полезным поделиться таким видением.

----------

Монферран (22.09.2017)

----------


## Raudex

> Я скажу вещь, возможно, спорную, но я считаю так: причина страданий - влечения. Это не танха, а непосредственно - бхава.


А вот Будда говорит, что всё таки танха.

----------

Aion (19.11.2017), Антарадхана (23.09.2017), Юй Кан (22.09.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

Похоже Won Soeng доболтался

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вот Будда говорит, что всё таки танха.


В данном случае учение о Клеша-Карма-Дукха я считаю более точным, а учение о Танха - Дукха более приблизительным и упрощенным.
И хотя я не встречал в суттах палийского канона или в Абхидхамме трех групп взаимозависимого возникновения, я считаю, что Нагарджуна провел чрезвычайно детальный и точный анализ звеньев. В нескольких статьях Тхеравадинских учителей мне встречалось деление 12-звенной цепи на два потока, но без определенных ссылок на канон или комментарии. 

Соответствующий анализ я нашел только у Нагарджуны, и применяя его я увидел, что это очень полезно и точно. 

Ввиду этого я не смогу что-то сделать с Вашим возражением, поскольку раньше я отталкивался от мысли, что танха - причина страдания, но теперь вижу, что карма причина страдания, а карма это два определенных звена - самскара и бхава. Еще три звена: авидья, танха и упадана - это клеша. Все остальные звенья - дукха. 

При этом явные страдания это джати и джарамарана, а неявные это виджняна, намарупа, шадаятана, спарша и ведана.

На мой взгляд, если в таком анализе и есть ошибка, неточность, то она тоньше, чем ошибка в анализе причины дукха - танкха. 
Я встречал раскрытое толкование второй благородной истины как возникновения страдания (т.е. прямая пратитьясамутпада), а третьей благородной истины как прекращения страдания (т.е. обратная пратитьясамутпада). Полагаю это представление наиболее точной трактовкой.

Но точность определяется тем, что удается рассмотреть, исследовать, а не тем, с чем удается ознакомиться и осмыслить не по значению, а по совпадению описаний.

Я же вижу неудовлетворенность в центре любого устремления к чему бы то ни было от полного покоя. И колесо влечение - устремление - неудовлетворенность - влечение - устремление - неудовлетворенность и т.д. я вижу замыкающим 12 звеньев явным образом (веданапратьяя танкха) и неявным образом (авидья ахара) и ввиду этого я вижу деление на несколько жизней не так, как об этом читал в комментариях. а так: танкха, упадана, бхава, джати и джарамарана - эта жизнь, от санскара до ведана - прошлые жизни, ахара и авидья - следующие жизнь. Поскольку колесо крутится, то это довольно условное рассмотрение и фактически то, что обычные люди называют жизнь всегда только джати и джарамарана. 

Ввиду современного образования звено Авидья я вижу как два огромных различимых между собой побуждающих механизма, один из них - генетический, другой - коммуникационный. Оба вместе они - бесчисленные разрозненные представления о достижимом, обусловленном счастье, это программы поведения, одни над отдельными организмами, другие - между ними.

В том, что я вижу и как я вижу не исключены ошибки, неточности и заблуждения, однако я еще не встретил человека, который бы показал мне на ошибку, на неточность, на заблуждение очевидным для меня образом. Поэтому я полагаюсь лишь на себя на этом пути, стараюсь вглядеться еще более детально, еще более беспристрастно, не ожидая, что кто-то тоже станет рассматривать то же, что и я, сходным образом и поможет избежать ошибок, неточностей и заблуждений.

Объяснив это, я прошу принять мой отказ Вашего возражения в изложенном Вами виде, как адресованный, скорее, человеку, мало знакомому с Дхармой. С Вашей стороны может быть и безосновательно для меня считать глубоко постигающим Дхарму, но я считаю свои изыскания глубокими, а не поверхностными, как бы это не выглядело со стороны.

----------

Монферран (22.09.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Похоже Won Soeng доболтался


Амитофо.
Пусть случается то, для чего сложились условия.

----------

Монферран (22.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вот Будда говорит, что всё таки танха.


А вот бханте Топпер говорил, что у BTR (aka Won Soeng'а) много оригинальных идей. %)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В данном случае учение о *Клеша*-Карма-Дукха я считаю более точным, а учение о *Танха* - Дукха более приблизительным и упрощенным.
> .


Кмк., это одно и тоже, три базовые _клеши_ и три _тришна(танха)._

Просто рассматриваемое с разных сторон, как базовые _загрязнения_ ума агрессией алчностью тупостьюсумбурностью  , так и как три базовых вида невротической _тяги_ два пристрастия и  отторжение апатия.

Та же причина духкха только поделена и классифицирована по разному.

----------


## Raudex

Сегодня к нам на мероприятие совершенно неожиданно пришёл этот самый тайский бхиккху "из ролика".
Всё таки у нас маленький мирок, друзья.
Он в порядке, бодрячком, кушает хорошо  :Wink:

----------

Aion (19.11.2017), Алексей Л (19.11.2017), Ануруддха (13.11.2017), Аньезка (18.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (13.11.2017), Вольдемар (13.11.2017), Йен (18.11.2017), Кивал (29.11.2017), Пема Дролкар (14.11.2017), Фил (13.11.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2017)

----------


## Йен

У тайцев в новостях эта история:

http://www.tnews.co.th/contents/378858

----------

Aion (19.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2017), Шуньяананда (18.11.2017)

----------


## Аньезка

Я немного не в теме. Известна ли личность того, кто нанёс оскорбление?
Вообще, я наверное уже немного отвыкла от российских реалий, но это называется физическое насилие и за такое надо судить обязательно. Причем здесь «легкая пощёчина» или нет, нарушена неприкосновенность человека. Сегодня этот выродок монаха ударил, а завтра какого-нибудь несчастного дворника таджика убьёт.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Я немного не в теме. Известна ли личность того, кто нанёс оскорбление?
> Вообще, я наверное уже немного отвыкла от российских реалий, но это называется физическое насилие и за такое надо судить обязательно. Причем здесь «легкая пощёчина» или нет, нарушена неприкосновенность человека. Сегодня этот выродок монаха ударил, а завтра какого-нибудь несчастного дворника таджика убьёт.


Муслимы его ударили в связи с пропагандой про Мьянму, что мусульмане пострадали от буддистов, а на самом деле исламские боевики "Араканской армии спасения рохинджа", вообще прибывшие из другого места, устроили пожар в буддийском монастыре в штате Ракхайн, в пограничном районе Мьянмы, потом напали на полицейские участки и на армейскую часть, а потом сбежали в соседний Бангладеш. Если потом и возник праведный гнев у буддистов-мьянманцев, то провокацию устроили исламские террористы. Ну а у нас в России ложную информацию проталкивали из мусульманской среды, ну а простые ребята-муслимы повелись, не проверяя достоверность инфы. Для них таджик по вере будет свой.

----------

Аньезка (19.11.2017), Шуньяананда (19.11.2017)

----------


## Аньезка

Понятно. ((надеюсь, этот момент отражён в тайских новостях. А то будут ещё говорить, что русские их монахов бьют.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Понятно. ((надеюсь, этот момент отражён в тайских новостях. А то будут ещё говорить, что русские их монахов бьют.


Не думаю, тайцы народ суровый, локтем в лицо привыкшие, че им этот муслим - смех один

----------


## Йен

> Понятно. ((надеюсь, этот момент отражён в тайских новостях. А то будут ещё говорить, что русские их монахов бьют.


Они говорят, что это муслимы из Чечни его ударили.

----------

Аньезка (19.11.2017), Шуньяананда (19.11.2017)

----------


## Anthony

> Они говорят, что это муслимы из Чечни его ударили.


Чечня - цэ Россiя. Соответственно, в мире будут говорить, что по щекам дали русские. 
Священная многонационалочка! Во главе с плешивым воплощением какого-нить йидама (я надеюсь, БТСР его приравняла к лику буддистских святых?)

----------

